#  Krankheiten >   Verdacht Leukämie? >

## silke_

Hallo, 
meine Tochter, 16 Jahre alt, ist seit heute im KH mit Verdacht auf eine Knochenmarkserkrankung. Heute erfuhren wir von den Ärzten, dass ein dringender Verdacht auf Leukämie besteht. Die 100% Diagnose soll die Knochenmarkpunktion ergeben - diese erfolgt erst morgen.  
Meine Frage ist die: Kann man wirklich bei diesen Blutwerten ( diese sind von heute) einen Verdacht auf Leukämie erheben?  
Leukozyten 4.0 - 9.4 / 19,2 Tsd./mikrol 
Erythrozyten 4.5 - 6.3 / 4,2 Mill./mikrol 
Hämoglobin 12 - 16 / 10,1 g/dl 
Hämatokrit 37 - 48 / 38,3 % 
MCV 80-96 / 86 fl 
MCH 28-34 / 29,4 pg / 
MCHC 30-36 / 33,5 g/dl 
Thrombozyten 100-350 / 89 Tsd./mikrol 
Retikulozyten 7 - 15 / 8,3  
Ferritin 20-110 µg/l / 104  
Neutrophile Granulozyten, stabkernig 3 - 5 / 8,0 % 
Neutrophile Granulozyten, segmentkernig 50 - 70 / 80 % 
Basophile Granulozyten 0 - 1 / 0,3 % 
Eosinophile Granulozyten 2 - 4 / 2,1 % 
Lymphozyten 20 - 52 / 18 % 
Monozyten 2 - 8 / 2,3 %  
Heute meinten die Ärzte, dass besonders diese Werte diesen Verdacht verschärfen.  
erste Stunde (mm)  BSG Norm weiblich<20 / 60 
Normwert 
CRP nephelometrisch Norm <6 mg/l / 80  
Myeloblasten mit Granula, einzelne Myelozyten 
MPO+ / UE - /Auerstäbe+  
Könnte mir jemand erklären, was dieses MPO;UE: und Auerstäbe sind?  
Über eine Meinung und Erklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar.  
Silke

----------


## dreamchaser

Könnte mir jemand erklären, was dieses MPO;UE: und Auerstäbe sind? 
MPO = Myeloperoxidase --> Hinweis auf leukämische Zellen im Blutausstrich
UE = ??
Auerstäbe = kleine Stäbchen, die man in den roten Blutkörperchen im Blutausstrich sieht und die typisch für ein bestimmtes Stadium der Akuten myeloischen Leukämie sind. 
Die letztgenannten 3eichen sind schon Hinweise auf eine Leukämie, aber wie die Ärzte schon sagten, man muss sich auch den Knochenmarksaustrich anschauen.
Gute Besserung an deine Tochter!!

----------


## silke_

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, 
heute im Gespräch mit den Ärzten hatten wir den Eindruck, dass sie sich schon 100%tig sicher sind, dass Laura Leukämie hat. Am Freitag war noch die Rede von möglichen Entzündungen aber das kommt jetzt laut der behand. Ärzte nicht mehr in Frage. So wie ich das verstanden habe, soll jetzt noch durch die Knochenmarkuntersuchung herausgefunden werden, um welchen AML- Typ/ Stadium es sich handelt. Es war heute so viel auf ein mal, man will so gut wie es nur geht informiert sein und fragt bei den Ärzten nach aber sich das alles zu merken/ zu verstehen ist nicht so einfach. Deswegen vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. 
Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Ist Laura dann in einer UNI-Klinik am bestem aufgehoben oder macht es bei der Auswahl an der in Frage kommenden Therapieauswahl keinen Unterschied, wo sie im KH ist?  
Danke und Grüße
Silke 
p.s. Danke für die Gute Besserungswünsche für Laura!
Ja, wir warten jetzt noch die Knochenmarkuntersuchung ab aber sich was vormachen hilft ja jetzt auch nicht mehr!

----------


## dreamchaser

Die oben genannten Zeichen sind schon sehr typisch für die AML.  Man sollte bei der AML auch die Chromosomen überprüfen, da gibt es eine bestimmte sog. Translokation, die typisch für die AML ist.
Die Cahnce, dass es zu einer kompletten Remission kommt (d.h. dass keine Leukämiezellen mehr nachzuweisen sind) liegt bei der AML bei 60-80%, in der Hoffnung, dass es nicht zu einem Rezidiv kommt!
Ich wünsche euch sehr viel Durchhaltevermögen! Ein Krankenhaus mit einer Onkologie ist eine gute Adresse, das kann größer oder kleiner sein. An Unikliniken hat man oft die Möglichkeit auch neue Therapieformen ausprobieren zu können, welche noch nicht standardmäßig verwendet werden,deren genauen Vorteil man aber auch nicht kennt. Geht dort hin, wo ihr euch wohlfühlt und vor allem gut betreut fühlt!

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Silke
Ich bin keine medizinische Fachperson, ich möchte euch, vorallem deiner Tochter einfach alles möglichst Gute wünschen und viel Kraft!
Liebe Grüsse und eine herzliche mitfühlende Umarmung
Sammlerin

----------


## SabiMa

Hallo,
ich wuensche deiner Tochter auch ALLES GUTE! Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn du auch andere Erfahrungsbeitraege liesst, von Menschen die auch darunter leiden und vielleicht bekommst du mehr Kraft. Hier einen Link http://www.imedo.de/community/storie...4-krebs-mit-23 
Liebe Gruesse :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## silke_

Hallo an das liebe Team hier,
Die Diagnose wurde uns heute gesagt, schon morgen beginnt die erste Chemo:
34% der Myeloblasten positiv, zum Teil mit langen dünnen Auerstäbchen 
andere mit vielen Granula. 
Lymphozyten zu gering aber unauffällig und Plasmazellen morphologisch und in Zahl unauffällig. 
Vom Knochenmarkbefund her handelt es sich um eine AML Typ M2 nach FAB.
Die Ärzte haben jetzt das Ziel die Leukämie innerhalb von 4 Chemoblöcken zu behandeln, sprich unter 5% Blasten zu bringen. Wenn die Therapie nicht anschlägt, wird diese auf 9 Chemoblöcke verlängert. Das sind erstmal die zwei Wege, die zur Verfügung stehen. Es ist ein Chemoprotokoll für Jugendliche und aus der Uni-Klinik verordnet, wie die Ärzte uns erklärten. Ich fühle mich damit sicher und nach einem langen Gespräch mit dem Arzt, der Laura eine Chance von 60-80% einräumt, doch mehr positiv als negativ gestimmt.  
Danke euch allen für die menschliche und medizinische Begleitung bis zur Dianose und für die lieben Wünsche für Laura bedanke ich mich herzlichst. 
Laura hat die Diagnose ganz gut verkraftet aber ich habe Angst um sie, weil sie so tapfer tut, um uns wahrscheinlich zu schützen, ich habe Angst, dass sie innerlich zerbricht. Ich muss sie wirklich bewundern, weil da kein bisschen Wehmut war. Sie ist sich sicher, sie gewinnt. Sie kommt gesund nach Hause wieder. Ich muss hier ehrlich sagen, mit so einem Verhalten hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Ich wollte stark sein für meine Tochter aber die stärkere war Laura, sie hat mir die Angst genommen!  
Die Idee mit den Erfahrungsberichten finde ich gut, macht uns bestimmt allen Mut, vor allem Laura. Wir bringen ihr morgen ein Laptop ins KH, damit sie auch Ablenkung hat, vielleicht klappt das auch mit dem Internet, dann zeige ich ihr die Seite hier! 
Danke nochmals
Grüße
Silke

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo silke 
mensch, das tut mir echt leid, diese Diagnose! Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass die Chemo gut anschlägt und Laura sie gut verträgt mit möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen! 
Ein Bekannter musste kürzlich einen Hautkrebs herausschneiden lassen  und der Verdacht auf Metastasen war gross! 
Viel Bestürzung und Angst bei seinen Angehörigen bis das Ergebnis klar war, er selber war erstaunlich ruhig. Diagnose: keine Metastasen! 
Ich finde es gut, dass du die Ruhe deiner Tochter annehmen kannst und wünsche euch, dass ihr diese Ruhe behalten könnt. Du versuchst auch hinter die "Maske" zu sehen um deine Tochter zu schützen, das finde ich stark! 
Vergiss aber dich selber dabei nicht: für Lauras Genesung ist deine " Hoffnung und Gesundheit" genauso wichtig! :shy_flower: 
Ganz liebe Grüsse

----------


## silke_

Hallo, 
liebe Sammlerin, ja ich passe auf mich auf, heute haben wir ein Gespräch mit einer Psychologin des KH gehabt und das war auch gut so, denn sie hat uns sehr geholfen, was die Ängste im Umgang mit der Krankheit und Laura betrifft.  Ich konnte mich auch schon mit anderen Eltern austauschen und es beruhigt mich zu wissen, dass Laura wirklich wieder gesund werden kann.  
Ich hätte noch eine Frage: 
Verschlechtert sich die Prognosen, wenn auch Blasten im Zentralnervensystem gefunden worden sind?
Laura hat auch schon gestern und  heute Medikamente in den Lumbalkanal gespritzt bekommen. Eine Bestrahlung soll dann auch noch erfolgen. 
Grüße
Silke

----------


## Stine

Liebe Silke!
Auch ich wünsche Laura alles, alles Gute. Viel Kraft Euch beiden und allen Beteiligten.
Ich habe heute einer Bekannten von Euch erzählt. Ihre Tochter hatte mit 9 Jahren AML. Vielleicht macht es Dir Hoffnung, wenn ich sage, dass sie heute ein gesunder, fröhlicher Teenager ist. 
Ich denke an Euch,

----------


## silke_

Hallo Christina, 
ja sicherlich hilft mir das sehr, ich danke Dir für diese positive Rückmeldung und richte bitte alles liebe und gute für das Mädchen aus. Laura hat heute auch schon viele nette Mitpatienten kennen gelernt und ich glaube,  die Gewissheit für sie, dass sie nicht alleine mit dieser Krankheit fertig werden muss, das hilft ihr und auch uns sehr.  
Herzliche Grüße
Silke

----------


## Laura

Hallo, 
auch hier möchte ich mich für die lieben Wünsche an mich bedanken. 
Ich habe noch 3 Tage Chemo vor mir, dann habe ich endlich Pause. Die Chemo macht mir aber weniger zu schaffen, als die Bestrahlungen und diese Chemospritzen in den Lumbalkanal. Danach denke ich immer, mein Kopf zerplatzt. Ich habe auch schon so gekrampft, dass ich jetzt noch Muskelkater habe. Jeden Tag kommen neue Nebenwirkungen dazu, grrrrrrrrrr, aber diese gehen ja auch vorüber.  
Ich habe da noch ein paar Fragen. 
Die Ärzte meinten auch, dass leider jede weitere Chemo schwerer zu ertragen ist, warum ist das eigentlich so?  
Und warum werden bald meine Blutwerte ganz weit nach unten sinken? Bei der Chemo gehen doch die Blasten kaputt, mein Blut dann auch?  Wenn die dann so unten sind, bleibt das dann so lange, bis ich keine Chemo bekomme? Puhhh, also für mich ist die Krankheit schwer zu verstehen. 
Als mir der Arzt bei der Blutuntersuchung sagte ( das war vor der Diagnose) dass ich ne Linksverschiebung hätte, da dachte ich, meine Lunge wäre verschoben ;-) weil damals auch Lungenröntgen gemacht wurde. In der Medizin bin ich echt ne 0.  
Die Ärzte meinten, dass meine Blasten im ZNS schon weniger wurden, gestern war die Punkion. Eine Knochenmarkuntersuchung soll erst wieder nach der Pause, vor dem 2.Chemoblock erfolgen. Erst dann können mir die Ärzte sagen, in welche Gruppe ich eingestuft wurde und ob ich doch vielleicht eine Knochenmarktransplantation brauche. Puhhhh, ich sag euch, die ganze Zeit habe ich Angstgefühle, die nicht gehen, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl wegen der Angst keine Luft zu bekommen. 
Wie muss es da erst meinen Eltern gehen? Die tun mir schrecklich Leid! 
Warum erkrankt man an Leukämie, bis jetzt habe ich keine Antwort von den Ärzten bekommen, wo ich sagen kann, ja, das verstehe ich. Warum ist mein Knochenmark krank? Habe ich was falsch gemacht :Huh?:  Ich habe auch schreckliche Angst um meine Geschwister, dass die auch diese Krankheit bekommen. Aber die Ärzte sagten mir schon, da brauche ich mich nicht zu sorgen.  
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meiner Fragerei, es wäre super, wenn sich jemand melden würde! 
Liebe Grüße
Laura

----------


## Christiane

Liebe Laura! 
Die Frage "Warum ich? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?" stellt sich jeder Mensch in deiner Situation. Auch die Gedanken um die Angehörigen sind in deiner Lage normal. Ich kann wunderbar nachfühlen, was jetzt in dir vorgeht. 
Leider muß ich sagen, daß es auf die Frage nach dem Grund meistens keine plausible Antwort gibt. Es ist immer ein Prozess, der von vielen Faktoren beeinflusst wird, es ist nie einer allein. Die genauen Umstände der Entstehung werden erforscht, aber man weiß noch nicht alles. Mach dir aber trotzdem keine Gedanken um deine Geschwister, denn Leukämie wird nicht vererbt und ist nicht übertragbar. Sie werden wahrscheinlich davon verschont bleiben.  
Daß  die Chemos immer schwerer zu ertragen sind, ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. Es sind immerhin starke Zellgifte, die auf den gesamten Körper wirken und auch einige Zeit dort verbleiben. Die Substanzen "summieren" sich. Nach der letzten wirst du noch eine ganze Zeitlang müde sein, aber das gibt sich nach einiger Zeit. Du wirst staunen, wie schnell sich dein Körper erholen kann. 
Die sinkenden Blutwerte kann ich dir auch erklären: Leukämiezellen sind weiße Blutzellen, die sich viel zu schnell, schneller als normal teilen und unreif ins Blut gelangen. Die bei der Chemotherapie eingesetzten Mittel haben deshalb den Auftrag, diese sich zu schnell teilenden Zellen aufzuspüren und zu vernichten. Nur leider ist die Chemie nicht so intelligent, um zwischen normalen und kranken Zellen zu unterscheiden - sie vernichten alles, was sich schnell teilt. Deshalb sinken die Blutwerte, weil nicht nur die kranken weißen, sondern auch die roten Zellen und Blutplättchen nicht mehr so schnell "Nachschub" liefern können. Diese kann man aber durch spezielle Spritzen anregen, wenn sie unter einen bestimmtem Wert fallen, damit die Chemo nicht zu weit nach hinten verschoben werden muß. 
Ich hoffe, daß ich es halbwegs verständlich erklärt habe und dich mit meinen Ausführungen nicht überfordere. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und ganz viel Kraft! 
Gruß, Christiane

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo Laura,
bei der AML gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass diese durch eine sogenannte Chromosomentranslokation, d.h. eine genetischen Schaden verursacht wurde. Das ist allerdings nicht als etwas vererbliches zu sehen, sondern bei der Zellteilung hat sich ein Teil in der Zelle inefach an einen anderen Teil angehängt und somit diese Störung hervorgerufen. Diese Veränderung kann man dann in den Zellen deines Knochenmarks feststellen, was ja geplant ist.
Die meisten Tumorerkrankungen entstehen allerdings, ohne dass man einen Grund dafür findet. Es ist einfach eine Schädigung in der Zelle, die durch Vermehrung der Zelle weiter übertragen wird und sich weiter verändern kann. Bis diese Zellen dann "entarten", d.h. sich bösartig verändern.
Viel Erfolg für den weiteren Verlauf!!!!!

----------


## silke_

Hallo, 
danke, dass ihr für Laura da seid und ihr auch ihre Fragen beantwortet. 
Ich wollte sie für ein paar Tage abmelden, weil sie heute Nacht plötzlich sehr starke Bauchschmerzen und Fieber bekam, wir wurden angerufen, rasten ins KH, es stellte sich heraus, dass Laura auch noch eine Blinddarmentzündung heimgesucht hat. Gleich um 8 Uhr wurde sie operiert und liegt jetzt aber auf der Intensivstation zur Beobachtung, ihr Kreislauf war bis zum Nachmittag so lala. Jetzt geht es ihr aber schon besser.  
Ich muss sagen, ich weiß nicht, warum diese Blinddarmgeschichte auch noch, mir kam auch nicht in den Sinn die Ärzte zu fragen, ob das von der Chemo kommt oder einfach, weil das eben auch mal vorkommen kann, wir werden uns natürlich mit den Ärzten noch unterhalten.  
Grüße
Silke

----------


## Laura

Hallo Christiane und dreamchaser , 
sorry, ich war wegen der Blinddarmop platt und matt die letzten Tage und konnte nicht antworten! Erst heute wurde meine Chemotherapie fortgesetzt. Dazu kommt noch, dass meine Augen nach der Chemo total empfindlich geworden sind und ich diese mit Tropfen und Salben versorgen muss. Laut Ärzte ist das aber normal während der Chemo!   
Danke euch für die Antworten, das habt ihr mir super gut erklärt und ja, es ist wohl besser, dass ich nach dem Warum nicht mehr frage, ich muss mich jetzt wirklich auf die Behandlung konzentrieren, sonst passieren noch mehr solche Sachen wie mit dem Blinddarm, das hat mich nervlich wirklich aus der Bahn geworfen, ich hatte fast schon ein Nervenzusammenbruch! Habe auch viel geweint, leider, aber dann sagten mir die Ärzte, dass ich so nicht gesund werden kann, der Körper ist jetzt sehr geschwächt und da können mich jetzt leider noch viele Infekte heimsuchen und da muss ich ihm zeigen, dass ich gesund werden will, also habe ich wieder meine Kräfte mobilisiert und mir das Ziel gesetzt, nach dem ersten Block nach Hause zu gehen!
Ich habe morgen die letzte Chemo und dann muss ich noch paar Tage hier bleiben. Ich hoffe die Ärzte lassen mich gehen.  Aber meine Blutwerte fallen noch nicht so sonderlich nach unten, ich hoffe das ist ein gutes Zeichen und die Blasten trotzdem kaputt gemacht werden. Aber die im ZNS sind schon deutlich weniger, also fast schon weg! 
dreamchaser und was ist wenn die Ärzte diese Chromosomenveränderungen finden werden? Muss ich dann ein neues Knochenmark bekommen oder kann da auch noch die Chemo helfen? Die Ärzte meinten auch, dass sie nach dem ersten Block sehen müssen, ob meine Blasten unter 15% kommen, wenn ja gut, wenn nicht, dann brauche ich, glaube ich auch neues Knochenmark, ach ich habe hier ständig Angst aber ich weiß, so weit soll ich jetzt noch gar nicht denken! 
Danke für die lieben Wünsche
Die Laura  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Stine

Liebe Laura!
Schön dass du wieder da bist!!!
Ich kann dich und deine Gefühle sehr gut verstehen!!! Aber die Ärzte haben Recht, du musst jetzt stark sein, um wieder gesund werden zu können (ich weiss, ich habe gut reden...das ist ja alles auch leicht gesagt, wenn man nicht selber betroffen ist).
Leider kann ich deine Fragen nicht beantworten, aber hier sind ja einige klasse Menschen, die das können.
Ich habe gerade mal eine Freundin angemailt. Deren Tochter hatte vor einigen Jahren AML und ist nun ein gesunder Teenager von 17 Jahren! Vielleicht meldet sie sich hier an und kann dir einige Fragen beantworten, dir vielleicht etwas Mut machen.
Ok, ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles, alles Gute!!! :zl_good_luck_cut: 
Grüsse an Deine Mama!

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo Laura,
soweit ich mich aus meinem Studium erinnere, wendet man bei dieser Chromosomenveränderung ein Medikament an, dass gute Chancen hat diese wieder zu verändern. Aber da frag nochmal deine behandelnden Ärzte, die kennen sich da besser aus, denn auf diesem Gebiet tut sich sehr sehr viel zur Zeit!!!
Alles Gute!!

----------


## Laura

Hallo Stine und dreamchaser, 
mir geht es psychisch wirklich wieder gut, die Blinddarmop. gehört der Vergangenheit an  :Zwinker:  Ich habe auch die letzte Chemo vom 1.Block hintermir und jetzt erstmal Pause, bin echt glücklich :Zunge raus:   Meine Haare beginnen sich zu verabschieden  :angry_hair: und ich erst heulen musste aber ich konnte mich auch wieder fangen und überlege schon, wie sie danach wieder wachsen werden, vielleicht dann nicht mehr rot :Grin:  Jetzt will ich aber die nächsten Tage nach Hause, ja Ziele muss man haben :Zwinker: , da ich aber Fieber habe und die Op auch noch nicht so lange her ist, darft ich noch nicht :Cry:   
Ich habe auch meine Ärzte gefragt wegen den Chromosomen und sie meinten, das wurde bei mir schon untersucht :Huh?:  ich habe diese Veränderung aber nicht und das sehr günstig für die Prognose ist :bravo_2_cut:  :s_thumbup:  Jetzt müssen sie sehen, in wie weit ich die Blasten besiegen konnte aber das erst in ca. zwei oder drei Wochen, vor dem nächsten Chemoblock! 
So das wars wieder, ich merke, dass ich nicht die Kraft habe, die ich als fast 17.Jährige haben müsste und jetzt schnell müde werde aber ich darf ja jetzt faul sein :Zwinker:  
Bis dann und Danke nochmal  
Laura

----------


## MHase

:zl_good_luck_cut: Hallo Silke,
wie Chirstina schon erwähnte war meine Tochter Tana 7 Jahre alt (nicht 9), als sie an der AML erkrankte. Bei ihr traten unter der Chemo komplikationen auf, sie erkrankte zusätzlich am Aspergillos, der ihren linken Lungenflügel zerstörte. Außerdem war der Pilz im Kopft an der Sehrinde. Bei der Operation, bei der der Lungenflügel entfernt wurde hatte Tana eine Überlebenschanse von weniger als 5%. 
Was ich damit sagen möchte ist ganz einfach, auch sie ist wieder gesund und ein fröhliches, freches Mädchen von 17 Jahren.
Ich weis selbst wie die Ungewissheit und die Sorgen an einem nagen. Aber verliere bitte niemals die Hoffnung und den Mut. Sei für Laura da, hör dir ihre Ängste und Sorgen an und bau sie auf. Es wird immer Tage geben an denen es Laura unter der Chemo nicht gut geht, dann nehmt sie in den Arm baut sie wieder auf und sprecht ihr Mut zu. Denn was Laura jetzt am meisten braucht seid Ihr, mit eurer Stärke, mit Hoffnung und vor allem mit eurer Liebe. 
Denkt daran auch meine Tochter ist heute ein Teenager der nur Flausen im Kopf hat.  
Ich wünsche Dir und Laura alle Gute.  
Liebe Grüße
Monika

----------


## silke_

Liebe Monika, 
Du weißt gar nicht wieviel mir Deine Zeilen hier bedeuten. Ich habe schon im KH gemerkt, dass so ein Austausch unter betroffenen Angehörigen doch auch viele Ängste nehmen kann. Bis jetzt gab es wirklich keinen Grund für uns die Hoffnung zu verlieren, im Gegenteil, die Ärzte teilten uns mit, dass das Zentralnervensystem frei von Blasten sei und dass das ein sehr gutes Zeichen ist. Laura wird in   AML- BFM 04 Studie behandelt und wir ein sehr gutes Gefühl bei der Therapie haben. 
Ja, wir sind auch für sie da aber sie ist so unglaublich stark, sie kommt besser damit klar als wir, wenn ich ehrlich bin und das weiß Laura auch ganz genau, schließlich ist sie auch fast 17 :Zwinker:  Heute tat sie mir so Leid, weil ihre langen Haare auf ein Zentimeter gekürzt worden sind und sie ist in eine unglaubliche Sprachlosigkeit verfallen. Sie hat ein Tuch und noch ein Käppi aufgezogen, erst dann war sie auf ein Spaziergang im Flur bereit :Zwinker:  Aber als Rothaarige, freut sie sich schon später auf ihre neue Haarfarbe! Ideen hat sie noch genug im Kopf und Flausen, wie Du das sagst :Zwinker:  
Wir haben jetzt auch ein wenig Angst vor der Aplasie-Phase, die nun nach der Chemo folgen soll aber wir haben mit der Zeit gelernt mit Überraschungen rechnen zu müssen, so werden wir für Laura da sein und ihr Mut zusprechen.  Bis jetzt war kein Tag wie der andere, körperlich wie psychisch und wir nach jeder Unsicherheit neu Kraft tanken und lernen damit umzugehen. 
Ich danke Dir sehr für diesen mutmachenden Posting, ja, mir als Mama hilft das sehr.  
Ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und liebe Grüße auch an die anderen hier 
Silke

----------


## Laura

Hallo,
das ist wirklich sehr lange her, dass ich hier im Forum war, überhaupt dass ich geschrieben habe. 
Ich habe sogar eine Frage, die ich bei mir zu Hause oder im Krankenhaus keinem stellen möchte.
Ich möchte einfach wissen, ob ein schreckliches, traumatisches Erlebnis dazu führen kann, dass man eine Krankheit nicht besiegen kann, weil man psychisch so am Ende ist oder war :Huh?: 
 Das ist sehr allgemein geschrieben, ja ich weiß, ich versuche es daher noch einmal auf mein Fall zu beziehen.  
Also, nach dem ersten Chemoblock habe ich laut der Untersuchungen  eine komplette Remision erreicht. Dann, ein Schock in meinem Leben, meine Eltern sind bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen. Es war da, als ich aufgehört habe zu schreiben. Ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr. Da habe ich auch aufgehört zu kämpfen, ich wollte nicht mehr leben, für was, dachte ich mir immer zu.  Ich gab mir auch die Schuld für das was passiert ist, weil meine Eltern auf dem Weg zu mir waren.  Also ich kann es hier nicht so beschreiben aber ich war mehr als am Ende. Ich habe auch nicht rechtzeitig den zweiten Chemoblock angefangen. Ich konnte nicht. Die Ärzte waren auch ratlos und wollten mich auch nicht in dem psychischen Zustand solchen Strapazen aussetzen und ich weiß auch, dass ich da keine Chemo, keine Bestrahlung durchgestanden hätte. 
Na ja, es ist halt jetzt so wie es ist, ich habe erst jetzt den zweiten Chemoblock beendet, mit mehr oder weniger guten Tagen. Eigentlich will ich wieder kämpfen aber es ist nicht mehr so, wie es am Anfang der Therapie war. Da war mein Wille unbesiegbar, ich war die stärkste Laura der Welt, jetzt halt nicht mehr...... oh Gott, es ist so schwer, ich muss noch sehr viel weinen und ich verstehe es nicht.
Ich habe jetzt Angst, dass die AMLsich meine schwache Seite gegriffen hat und jetzt die Therapie gar keinen Sinn mehr hat. Kann so etwas während einer Krankheit/ Behandlung sein, dass so ein traumatisches Erlebnis den Körper/ den Menschen so schwächt, dass die Krankheit Überhand nimmt? 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht hier was ich meine, ich bin immernoch sehr verwirrt und weiß gar nicht, ob das alles einen Sinn hat- aber ich Kämpfe jetzt doch und bereue es, dass ich mich hab so gehen lassen, weil meine Eltern hätten es doch auch gewollt und meine Geschwister sind ja auch noch da. 
Ich frage so etwas auch, weil die Ergebnisse nach der zweiten Chemo nicht so gut sind, wie nach der ersten Chemo, jetzt wurde wieder Blasten gefunden....
Wenn ihr nicht könnt, dann muss mir keiner antworten, ich glaube ich könnte auf so was auch nicht antworten...
Ich grüße euch alle ganz lieb 
Eure Laura

----------


## Janni

Hallo Laura, 
zuerst lass Dich umarmen und ganz fest Drücken. Ich habe Tränen in den Augen, habe hier lange lange gelesen. Es ist wirklich ergreifend und schwer für jemanden wie mich nachzuvollziehen, wie man sich in so einer Situation fühlen muss. Meine Hochachtung liebe Laura, dass Du Dich wieder doch so positiv anhörst. 
Weißt Du, das kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Psyche eine große Rolle bei der Genesung spielt, natürlich kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, ob das bei Dir auch so ist aber ich glaube Du bist jetzt auf dem richtigen Weg wieder zu kämpfen. JA, das spüre ich :s_thumbup:  Die Auszeit war bestimmt richtig, denn die schwere Chemo hättest Du wahrscheinlich so unter diesen tragischen Umständen gar nicht bewältigen können.Das haben die Ärzte bestimmt auch richtig für Dich und mir Dir entschieden. Konzentrier Dich jetzt weiter auf den  Weg zur Gesundheit, Du hast Deine Geschwister wie Du schreibst und ihr helft euch jetzt sicherlich gegenseitig auf diesem Weg.  Liebe Laura, ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute und Liebe und mir fehlen ein wenig die Worte, ich bewundere Dich auch, weil Du wieder anderen hier im Forum zur Seite stehen kannst, wie ich eben lesen konnte. Du bist stark und Du schaffst das.  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Es grüßt Dich
Janni

----------


## Kaeks

Hallo Laura! 
Hab eventuell etwas, was dich aufbauen könnte! 
Eine Freundin von mir hatte/hat auch Leukämie gehabt. Die meisten Mitglieder ihrer Familie leben in Mexiko. Durch eine tragische Gegebenheit, stand sie einfach plötzlich hier in Deutschland fast alleine da. Sie ist damals (ich glaube sie war zu dem Zeitpunkt 14/15 Jahre alt), in ein tiefes Loch gefallen. Ihr blieb so gut wie nichts mehr außer ihrem großen Bruder und den Freunden. Hat auch eine lange Zeit gedauert, bis sie sich wieder voll um ihre Gesundheit kümmern konnte. 
Hätte sie damals nicht ihren Bruder gehabt wäre wer weiss was passiert. Er jedenfalls, hat so schnell wie möglich alles in die Hand genommen und ganz plötzlich standen mehrere Mitglieder ihrer Familie aus Mexiko vor der Tür! Tanten, Onkel, Cousinen... das und mit ein bisschen fachlicher Hilfe, hat sie wieder total aufgebaut. Auch wenn der Besuch nicht lange gedauert hat. Aber mal blieben Verwandte länger, mal kamen neue. Ihre Tante hat sich dann wunderbar um sie gekümmert während der Zeit. 
Mit ihrer Gesundheit ging es dann auch Stück für Stück wieder Bergauf. Leider weiß ich nicht ob sie die Krankheit nun komplett besiegt hat. Sie ist vor 2,5 Jahren nach Mexiko umgezogen. 
Hoffe das ich dir ein bisschen Helfen konnte und wünsche dir noch alles Gute! Wäre schön wenn du uns auf dem Laufenden hälst. 
Liebe Grüße,
Kaeks

----------


## wheelchairpower

Guten Morgen Laura, 
zunächst möchte ich dir und deinen Geschwistern mein tiefes Mitgefühl ausdrücken. Es hat mich gerade sehr geschockt, als ich deinen Beitrag las. Wie muss es dir da ergangen sein, als man dir diese schreckliche Nachricht mitteilte? 
Liebe Laura, ich denke auch, dass die Psyche des Menschen eine große Rolle bei der Genesung spielt. Du hast eine Zeitlang nicht mehr kämpfen wollen und warst auch nicht stark genug, die Chemo auszuführen und durchzuhalten, was unter diesen Umständen auch völlig menschlich und normal ist. Deine Ärzte hätten es sicher nicht zugelassen, wenn es nicht dringend erforderlich gewesen wäre, denke ich. 
Jetzt bist du aber wieder bereit zu kämpfen, denn deine Eltern hätten es nicht anders gewollt. Auch tust du es für deine Geschwister und den Rest deiner Familie, aber noch mehr für dich und das ist das Wichtigste gegen diese blöde Erkrankung! Ich bin mir sicher, dass du siegen wirst, auch wenn dieser Block nicht so erfolgreich verlief wie der Erste. Sei stark und halte durch! Du bist es! 
Wir alle drücken dir die Daumen und sind immer für dich da! Allein bist du nicht! 
Drück dich!

----------


## Laura

Hallo,
das sind wirklich aufmunternde Worte von euch allen und ja, genau das wollte ich hören :s_thumbup: 
Das gibt mir noch mehr Kraft und Zuversicht, dass nicht Alles zu spät ist und meine gewollte oder auch ungewollte Pause notwendig war, obwohl ich meine Angst, dass jetzt doch alles zu spät ist, leider nicht loswerde. Ich denke, das Vernünfigste wird es sein, diese Fragen meinen Onkopsychologen oder dem Arzt zu stellen.  
Aber ich kämpfe jetzt einfach auch für meine Eltern weiter, dieser Gedanke hilft mir gerade mehr als alles andere.  Kaum zu glauben, dass ich vor wenigen Wochen auch "mitsterben" wollte.  Ich hoffe solche psychischen Schwankungen bleiben mir in Zukunft erspart, obwohl ich merke, wie mich das alles verändert hat. Der Sinn des Lebens ist ein ganz anderer geworden, vielleicht ist das auch gut so :Huh?:  Wer weiß das schon oder :Huh?:  Sorry, für diese ganzen Gedanken, die ich hier loszuwerden versuche.  
Ohhh Kaeks, dein Bericht ist wirklich supi :Smiley:  bringt mich auch zum Lachen, weil
ich werde gerade von meinen Großeltern gepflegt und ich sags euch, ich werde so verwöhnt, dass nach der Zeit, nicht mal die SuperNanni meiner Familie wird helfen können, mich wieder in die richtige Bahn zu lenken  :Grin:   Naja, die ganzen Umstände bieten sich auch wirklich an, mich und meine Geschwister gerade zu verwöhnen. Eins kann ich euch hier schreiben, egal was im Leben passiert, mit der Zeit lernt man mit dem Schmerz umzugehen und der Mensch "steht" wieder auf, wächst mit dem Schmerz, wird reifer, so ist es auf jeden Fall bei mir. Kennt ihr das auch? 
Danke euch für die herzlichen Worte. Diese tun wirklich gut. Heute ist eh ein guter Tag, weil ich bei der Kontrolle im KH war und ohne Mundschutz wieder herausspaziert bin, also das ist eine Erleichterung gewesen! 
So jetzt mache ich Schluss, muss noch 10 von meinen Medis schlucken und das ist immer mehr als ein Abenteuer, weil sich meine Kehle zuschnürt, sobald die Tabletten meine Zunge berühren. Wenn ihr mir ein Trick wisst, wie ich diese kleinen Dinger runterschlucken kann, bin ich für euch für immer dankbar!!
Schönen Abend noch :x_hello_3_cut: und ganz liebe Grüße
Laura

----------


## Christiane

Liebe Laura, 
auch von mir bekommst du mein herzliches Mitgefühl. Bitte entschuldige, daß ich nicht in der Lage war, sofort zu antworten.
Aber eins kann ich dir sagen: das Leben geht weiter. Irgendwann kommen wieder schönere Zeiten. Zum Glück gibt es viele nette Menschen, die dich begleiten und dir über schwierige Phasen hinweghelfen. Die psychischen Schwankungen wirst du allerdings nicht so schnell loswerden. Ein Psycho-Onkologe kann dir aber helfen, besser damit umzugehen.  
Deine Frage bezüglich dem Schlucken von Tabletten: man kann es sich etwas leichter machen, indem man sie unter das Essen mischt. Wenn man die Tablette nicht sieht, rutscht sie quasi nebenbei mit runter, das ist eine gute Methode für die Patienten, die nicht gern Medis schlucken. Falls es sich um ein magensaftresistentes Mittel handelt, kann man auch die Tablette in etwas Wasser auflösen, sie läßt sich dann leichter schlucken.  
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht

----------


## Laura

Hallo liebe Christiane,
danke, dass du mir geschrieben hast und ich hier nicht vergessen wurde. Der Tipp mit dem Tablettenschlucken ist ganz toll, ich werde jetzt jede einzelne Tablette in was Essbarem einwickeln. Mein Mund ist auch gerade ganz entzündet( irgendwelche Pilze) und es ist gar nicht so einfach das zu meistern aber ich werde mir Mühe geben. Ich musste auch schon durch so eine Sonde ernährt werden (während des zweiten Chemoblocks) und das war erst ein Mist..... aber egal, vorbei :Zwinker:  du bist ein Schatz und ich werde es ab morgen so ausprobieren.
Ach liebe Christiane, ja die Zeit kann heilen, es ist auch bei mir jetzt ein ganzes Stückchen besser aber es braucht manchmal nur Kleinigkeiten und ich kann mich wieder nicht fangen, heule unendlich lang und das noch Tag für Tag. Es war für mich auch unmöglich im Forum zu schreiben, weil ich den Thread, den Mama eröffnet hat nicht ertragen konnte. Auch jetzt noch mache ich ganz schnell die Augen zu, wenn ich den Thread öffne  :Sad:  
An meinem Geburtstag im Oktober hatte ich auch ein Nervenzusammenbruch, weil die Gewissheit, dass meine Eltern mir zu keinem Zeitpunkt mehr gratulieren werden, einfach nicht auszuhalten war. Ich habe das Gefühl, ich tue mir mit dem Verlust so schwer wie keiner in der Familie aber vielleicht liegt es gerade an der ganzen Situation? Ach ich weiß nicht. Mein älterer Bruder hat sich gleich in sein Studium gestürzt und er ganz wenig über dieses Thema spricht. Die Zwillinge halten noch mehr zusammen und streiten seit dem gar nicht mehr. Sie sprechen auch noch mit meinen Eltern, als ob sie da wären, also nicht so einfach für mich, die gar nicht weiß, wie sie das bewältigen soll aber ich hatte auch kurzzeitig gar keine Ziele mehr, die ich jetzt wieder habe und das hilft mir sehr. Muss ja gesund werden :Smiley:  
Beim nächsten Arztbesuch werde ich alles loswerden, was mir auf der Seele brennt, mal sehen, ich glaube ich werde wieder die alte Laura :Grin:  
Danke dir sehr und schönen Abend noch
an alle hier
Eure Laura :drawing_heart:

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute und viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit. Du hast bis jetzt schon so viele Höhen und Tiefen überstanden, dass du auch dies gut überstehen wirst.
Der Körper reagiert jedesmal anders auf die Chemotherapie - natürlich hat die psychische Situation auch einen Einfluss (Stress = Immunsystem wird heruntergefahren), aber es könnte genauso aussehen, wenn du den Chemoblock vorher begonnen hättest. Und im nächsten Block wird sich alles zum Guten wenden - denn du willst weiterkämpfen!!!!
Schau mal rückblickend auf dein Leben bis jetzt und du wirst sehen, was du alles schon geschafft hast - wenig andere 17-jährige werden so etwas geschafft haben!!!! Mach weiter so!!! 
Was du von deinen Geschwistern und dir beschreibst, sind die verschiedenen Formen der Trauerarbeit. Das beste ist die Bewältigung und die aktive Trauer - Verdrängung nützt nur auf Zeit etwas und holt einen auf Dauer wieder ein. Pass also gut auf deinen Bruder auf!!!
Bezüglich der Tabletten ist Joghurt auch ein gutes Rutschmittel mit Geschmack.

----------


## Laura

ooo wollte gerade schlafen gehen und da sehe ich noch die dreamchaser :Smiley:  
ich freue mich sehr, dass du als Ärztin noch geantwortet hast, weil ich jetzt weiß, dass doch noch Hoffnung besteht und ja, wirklich, ich will jetzt wieder ganz arg weiterkämpfen und ich könnte es mir nicht verzeihen, wenn mir meine Ärzte sagen würden, dass es jetzt an der Zeit liegt, dass es nicht so gut ist, ich werde Übermorgen auf jeden Fall alles Fragen, das will ich jetzt. ( So bitte nicht auf die Satzstellung achten, ich bin müde :Zunge raus:  )  
Mit Joghurt ist gerade so ne Sache, ich soll laut Arzt keinen essen, obwohl ich heißhunger auf das Zeug habe. Acha und ich wusste es, mein Bruder macht das nämlich gar nicht gut, dass er sich so zurücknimmt aber vielleicht redet er viel mit seinen Freunde, muss der Sache mal nachgehen, danke für den Tipp, jetzt habe ich noch ne wichtige Aufgabe bekommen  :Zwinker:  und mir kullern gerade die Tränen, mal wieder, weil ich von euch hier so bewegt bin....... Danke 
Gute Nacht
Eure Laura

----------


## Daina_Twist

Hallo Laura, 
Ich habe mir gerade dein Bericht durchgelesen und mir kamen die Tränen, dir ist wirklich viel Sch... passiert und ich bewunder dich um deine Stärke. 
Mach weiter so!!! Dann schaffst du es!!! 
LG Daina

----------


## Christiane

> Mein Mund ist auch gerade ganz entzündet( irgendwelche Pilze) und es ist gar nicht so einfach das zu meistern aber ich werde mir Mühe geben. Ich musste auch schon durch so eine Sonde ernährt werden (während des zweiten Chemoblocks) und das war erst ein Mist..... aber egal, vorbei

 Das Gefühl kenne ich auch. Mund- und Rachenraum fühlten sich an wie eine offene Wunde, ich konnte nichts essen (sehr schmerzhaft), habe mich nur von eiskaltem Tee mit Traubenzucker ernährt. 
Mir wurde dann gesagt, ich solle für einige Tage auf das Zähneputzen verzichten, um die Schleimhäute nicht noch mehr zu reizen. Zusätzlich hab ich Meridol zum Spülen (ohne Alkohol!) und Panthenoltabletten zum Lutschen gekauft. Die Entzündung besserte sich zwar nicht wesentlich, wurde aber etwas erträglicher. 
Dir wünsche ich, daß du die restlichen Therapien gut überstehst und schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst. Halte durch! 
Lieber Gruß von Christiane

----------


## Laura

Oh Daina, ich könnte Dich umarmen, Danke an den Glauben an mich :Smiley:  ich glaube das auch wieder und ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, woher ich gerade soviel Kraft schöpfe. Heute dachte ich, vielleicht streuen es mir meine Eltern vom Himmel heimlich zu  :Smiley:  
Christiane, o je, dann habe ich es aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie Du gehabt. Ich konnte heute auch die Tabletten wunderbar mit Kartoffel-Karottenbrei schlucken, das war ne sehr gute Idee mit dem Essen - Tausend Dank! Meine Schleimhäute im Mund werden auch vom Arzt immer mit so einer Lösung bepinselt und das hilft immer sehr gut, obwohl ich danach sehr bunt aussehe! 
Ich muss heute schon Schluss machen, ich backe nämlich Lebkuchen  :yes_3_cut:  und habe noch viel zu tun ( aber die Unterstützung fehlt zum Glück nicht :Zwinker: )  
Bis dann und schönen Abend noch allen im Forum
die Laura

----------


## Freche Hexe

Hallo Laura
Seid kurzem verfolge ich dieses Thema und ich muß sagen,es tut mir wirklich mehr als Leid was dir wiederfahren ist.Aber am größten ist meine Achtung für die Stärke die du zeigst und nicht den Kopf hängen lässt. :s_thumbup: 
Ich finde es einfach prima das du weiterkämpfst und denke das deine Eltern sehr stolz auf dich wären und es nicht anders gewollt hätten. 
Das du Schuld an dem Unfall trägst weil deine Eltern auf dem Weg zu dir waren,tu dir das nicht an.Es war einfach Schicksal....
Ich denke wenn man in solch einer Situation steckt,mag man von Schicksal nichts hören.....
Ich möchte das jetzt hier auch nicht weiter ausführen und dir damit wehtun....
Aber ich denke alles was passiert im Leben,hat einen Sinn und Zweck auch wenn das Leben manchmal grausam ist und man so manches nicht sofort verstehen kann.... 
Lara,ich glaube an dich,daran das du weiter die Kraft hast zum kämpfen um wieder gesund zu werden. :zd_bye_3_cut: 
Ich kannte mal jemanden der an Krebs erkrankt war.Er hat auch gekämft wie ein Löwe,hat sich bei und nach jeder Chemo alles genaustens aufgeschrieben(wie er sich fühlte,was er essen/trinken konnte und vertragen/nicht vertragen hat,Gewichtszunahme/Abnahme,körperliche/seeliche Dinge) und so Veränderungen beobachtet.Er studierte sich regelrecht und jedes kleinste Zipfel an Besserung machte ihn noch stärker und gab ihm Kraft weiterzukämpfen.Er hat es geschafft und wurde wieder gesund. 
Ach so,falls das mit den Tabletten und dem Essen mal nicht klappen sollte,so könntest du sie auch klein mörsern und in einem Getränk zu dir nehmen. 
LG Hexe

----------


## Tanja

Hallo liebe Laura!  :a_plain111:  
Erinnerst du dich noch an mich? Wir kenne uns aus Heides Forum. Einerseits bin ich sehr froh wieder von dir zu hören, ich habe mir große Sorgen gemacht, aber ich bin auch unendlich traurig von diesem grausamen Schicksal zu hören. Ich kann es überhaupt nicht fassen....das ist so unglaublich ungerecht...  :j_sad:  
Aber ich bin auch glücklich das du dich jetzt wieder entschlossen hast zu kämpfen!!!! Es gibt 1000 Gründe dafür: Deine Eltern würden sich nichts anderes wünschen, es war ihnen sicherlich das Allerwichtigste das du wieder gesund wirst!!! Als Marco, mein Bruder Leukämie hatte, war es auch so für mich! Es gab und gibt nichts wichtigeres!! Deine Großeltern und Geschwister brauchen dich!! Dein Leben geht doch erst richtig los, du bist gerade 17 und wirst noch so viel erleben. Tolle Menschen kennen lernen, deine Ausbildung oder Studium beginnen und abschließen, die Welt sehen und das Leben genießen!!!!  
Und mach dir keine Sorgen das du zu lange mit der Chemo gewartet hast. Du wirst sehen das das Ergebnis nach dem dritten Block wieder viel besser sein wird! Wann gehts denn wieder los? 
Gegen die Entzündungen im Mund habe ich noch ein paar Tipps. Marco hat viel mit Salbeitee gegurgelt und ihn auch getrunken, das hat ganz gut geholfen.  
Ganz liebe Grüße und genieße die Tage zuhause.  
Tanja

----------


## Laura

Hallo an alle und Tanja  :zd_bye_3_cut:  na klar erinnere ich mich.
Sorry für mein ewiges Schweigen Tanja aber ich konnte gar nicht anders, ich war psychisch und körperlich wie gelähmt. Heute fragte ich den Arzt wie er die Sache sieht und der meinte ich solle mir keine Gedanken machen, meine Therapie läuft super aber er dreht mir den Hals um, wenn ich nicht gleich alles ausspreche was mich beschäftigt! :bigeyes_2_blue5:  hat also kein Vorteil für mich  :k_tongue_1:  Ich dachte wirklich ich bin an den höheren Blastenanteil schuld...... naja, er und ihr hier im Forum konntet mir die Ängste nehmen. DAnke dafür!
In zwei Wochen soll die nächste Therapie beginnen aber meine Blutwerte spinnen noch total, so dass der Arzt nicht weiß, ob ich in zwei Wochen beginnen kann. Heute bin ich zB. mit ganz vielen kleinen roten Punkten am Körper aufgewacht und es lag an den zu niedrigen Thrombozyten. Hab dann im Kh Blut bekommen und durfte zum Glück wieder nach Hause :bravo_2_cut:  
Ich bin dann mal wieder weg und wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend noch. 
Tanja, finde schön, dass Du mich auch hier gefunden hast. Grüße die anderen von mir, ich dachte Heide tut das! 
Bis dann
Laura 
Danke auch Dir FrecheHexe für den lieben Eintrag, das hilft mir sehr im Moment. Ich wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung ;-)

----------


## Tanja

Hallo Laura! 
Werde die Grüße ausrichten. Es werden sich sich alle sehr freuen von dir zu hören. 
Das mit den Thrombos ist nicht so schlimm, war bei Marco auch so zwischen zwei Blöcken! Jetzt hast du ja erstmal Pause und die Blutwerte werden sich in den nächsten 2 WOchen wieder erholen.  
Ich wünsche dir ein tolles Wochenende! 
GLG
Tanja

----------


## Laura

Ja, ich erhole mich eigentlich ganz gut, obwohl ich wieder ganz traurige Tage mit viel Weinen hinter mir habe......aber es wird, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Wieder liebe Grüße an Euch alle hier und wo anders :Zwinker:  :Smiley:  
Bis dann.
Die Laura

----------


## Tanja

Hallo Laura!  
Es wird wieder, ganz bestimmt!!! Wie geht es denn deinen Geschwistern und deinen Großeltern?  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Laura

Ach weißt Du liebe Tanja, manchmal weinen wir zusammen aber manchmal sehe ich ganz deutlich, dass jeder vor jedem die Gefühle nicht so zeigen möchte, ich weiß nicht, vielleicht, weil schon einige Zeit vergangen ist, weil wir uns Stark fühlen wollen, es ist sehr sehr schwierig. Meine Eltern haben sehr viele Geschwister gehabt und was schön ist, dass unsere große Familie zusammenhält aber trotzdem, es ist nicht einfach den Alltag manchmal zu überwältigen- ich kann Dir nur so viel sagen, dass wir zusammen kämpfen, zusammen kämpfen möchten..... 
Danke, dass Du für mich da bist :Smiley:  
Laura

----------


## Tanja

Na klar! Das bin ich doch gerne!!! 
Ich denke so wäre es bei mir auch. Man versucht stark zu sein, damit die anderen nicht immer daran denken müssen. Aber es ist gut das ihr zusammen weint! 
Gut das ihr so eine große Familie seid und alle für euch da sind!  
Ganz liebe Güße und fühl dich gedrückt!  
Tanja

----------


## Tanja

Hi Laura! 
Wie geht es dir? Der dritte Chemozyklus müsste doch jetzt bald beginnen, oder? Was machen deine Blutwerte?? 
GLG 
Tanja

----------

